# Top of the morning to you



## gusnin

Un compañero de trabajo de USA me envía un mensaje que comienza así: "Top of the morning to you"; es esto un saludo? significa "Te deseo lo mejor" o algo así?

Gracias...))


----------



## MarkLondres

gusnin said:
			
		

> Un compañero de trabajo de USA me envía un mensaje que comienza así: "Top of the morning to you"; es esto un saludo? significa "Te deseo lo mejor" o algo así?
> 
> Gracias...))


 
sí, no sé de donde viene este dicho, pero lo has traducido bien

M


----------



## fenixpollo

Es un saludo que has traducido bien (algo como "lo mejor de la mañana a ti").  Puede ser que provenga de Irlanda, pero no estoy seguro.

Si quieres ser muy juguetón/a, puedes responderle,
...and the rest of the afternoon to you!

Cheers!


----------



## BasedowLives

estoy de acuerdo con fenixpollo.  creo que es de irlanda


----------



## gusnin

Bueno, esa respuesta puede ser un tanto arriesgada...si tan sólo lo conociera por foto, tal vez lo haría...)))
Muchas graciassssssss!!!!
Gustavo


----------



## panjandrum

I know that I am going to have difficulty explaining this 
"Top of the morning to you" is an Irish greeting, to be sure.

But it is a greeting that I have never heard used by anyone in Ireland - for real. 

I don't know if it ever was a genuine greeting, but by now it is a joke - a "tourist Irish" or "stage Irish" greeting, used to greet visitors from other countries, because you expect this kind of speech when you come here


----------



## gusnin

Many thanks, Panjandrum. Your words have been very clear to me....

Gustavo


----------



## Ilovelanguages

Yeah, it`s Irish for sure.

I`ve always heard it, specially on St.Patrick`s day. I remember I once bought my son this small irish toy and when you squeezed his belly he would say: Top of the morning to you, and he had irish accent. Also, on St.Patrick`s day and you can see some souvenirs with that pharse written on them such as T-shirts, hats, dolls, etc, etc....


----------



## outkast

Well Ilove, Panjadrum has told us from Belfast that it is not used in Ireland. It seems it is nothing other than "Hollywood" Irish.


----------



## Ilovelanguages

Yeah, well, as I said before, you`ll always find that phrase in souvenirs, and they use irish dolls with irish accents so things can be "Irish".(Only on St.patrick`s day). More American.

Happy easter.


----------



## Christian

I was once told the phrase is a translation from Irish into English, and therefore never used by Irishmen.

Here, Hollywood movies reduced Irish heritage to sentimental bathos, with Bing Crosby as a prime mover, using a truly cynical vaudeville accent. No awareness at all of hundreds of years of rather unsentimental English history. 

As a kid in New Jersey in the 50s we would all join hands and sing "When Irish Eyes are Smiling." We were blacks, Jews, Poles, Italians, Puerto Ricans. All the adults would get drunk and start crying. They weren't Irish either.


----------



## tomu

"Top of the morning to you" is like the typical mock-Irish expression.

 Maybe some Irish Americans who don't know much about Ireland say it, but I've never heard any genuine Irish person utter those words ever.


----------



## Layer

Entonces, ¿cómo se traduciría "top of the morning to you" al español de una forma más precisa?


----------



## fenixpollo

Literalmente, _lo mejor de la mañana para ti_, o tal vez _felicitaciones de la mañana_.


----------



## Layer

fenixpollo said:


> Literalmente, _lo mejor de la mañana para ti_, o tal vez _felicitaciones de la mañana_.


¿Y otra forma de decirlo que no sea literal? Es que de manera literal suena rarísimo en español, y necesito traducir el texto de manera que suene natural.


----------



## María Brandán

Yo también tengo que traducirlo... lo pondré como: Has sido lo mejor de la mañana... ya que en el contexto se dice cuando se ve a alguien que no se ve hace mucho. Ojalá sirva.
Saludos


----------



## abrusletten

cuando se usa "top of the morning" en los EEUU, se entiende que hay sentido chistoso y un poco teatral (visto que es de irlandia pero es considerado anticuado). entonces para guardar ese sentimiento, yo diria "buenos dias, señor/ita" con una expresion oral cantante, teatral.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

I would say 'buenos dias, Don (Pepito, or Jose)...'

If you got this in 'Uruguay', the  'Hola Don Pepito, hola Don Jose' it reflects the comic formality quite well..


----------



## Dlyons

This is an interesting phrase.  Nowadays, it's never used in Ireland  except in a humorous way and, in fact, possibly it may rarely have been  used seriously!

The first references seem to be from the 1800's e.g. OED gives
1815                                  Sir Walter Scott _Guy Mannering_ I. iv. 69                   The top of the morning to you, sir.

1843                                  Charles Lever _Jack Hinton_ lviii,                   Captain, my darling, the top of the morning to you!
These are Scottish and Irish writers respectively and the phrase is intended to convey a sense of "Irishness".

George Bernard Shaw in _John Bull's other island_ (1904) has a character say:
DOYLE. "Like an Irishman!! Is it possible that you don't know that all this top-o-the-morning and broth-of-a-boy and more-power-to-your-elbow business is as peculiar to England as the Albert Hall concerts of Irish music are? No Irishman ever talks like that in Ireland, or ever did, or ever will. But when a thoroughly worthless Irishman comes to England, and finds the whole place full of romantic duffers like you, who will let him loaf and drink and sponge and brag as long as he flatters your sense of moral superiority by playing the fool and degrading himself and his country, he soon learns the antics that take you in. He picks them up at the theatre or the music hall."

On the other hand, Patrick Weston Joyce in "_Affirming, assenting and saluting_" [Ch 2 of ENGLISH AS WE SPEAK IT IN IRELAND, P. W. JOYCE], 1910, says:
"Most  of our ordinary salutations are translations from the Irish. ... 'The  top of the morning to you' is used everywhere, North and South'."

So  there's a difference of opinion.  My feeling is that it had perhaps  become very rural and old-fashioned by early 1900.  Was it commonly used  previously?  Who knows? The Irish (Gaelic) phrase from which it came,  certainly was in common use "*Móra dhaoibh ar maidin*" [May the top/best part of the day be with you] in earlier centuries.  I have no idea how far it can be traced back though.

[Edit] Slightly earlier, there's 
1796    George Walker "_Theodore Cyphon, or, The benevolent Jew: a novel_", Volume 3
"... continued on in the louting country gait, which I could imitate with exactness.
"Halloo! you teney," cried one, "The top of the morning to you.  ..."
Here the character is travelling disguised as a peasant in Essex in England and Walker himself was a Londoner.

There's an even earlier (but slightly different) usage in 
1701 John Flavel, "_The whole works of the Reverend Mr. John Flavel_"
"Christ began early to work for God.  He took the morning of his life, the very top of the morning to work for God."

Here, it's not being used as a salutation, but as a very ordinary phrase, by an English author with no obvious Irish connections and with no attempt to convey Irishness.

So, the phrase seems to have been in the mainland English consciousness pre-1700.


----------



## abrusletten

dlyons: wow, thanks for the history/etymology :

sunshine: yes, "buenos dias, don ___" sounds perfect.


----------



## Pinti

Y qué os parece como equivalente "Ave María Purísima" al saludar? 
Mi tio-abuelo lo usaba como saludo, con un tono de humor. Además, el saludo requiere una contestación tipo: "Sin Pecado Concebida".


----------



## Moritzchen

Pinti said:


> Y qué os parece como equivalente "Ave María Purísima" al saludar?
> Mi tio-abuelo lo usaba como saludo, con un tono de humor. Además, el saludo requiere una contestación tipo: "Sin Pecado Concebida".


Sin pecado concebid*o.* Se refiere a Jesús.


----------



## Translostlation

Buenos días, alegrías.


----------



## KerryKilkenny

Yo creo que podría traducirse como "a los buenos dias!" o "a las buenas!"


----------



## elparlanchin

KerryKilkenny said:


> Yo creo que podría traducirse como "a los buenos dias!" o "a las buenas!"



Perfecto!
Eso es lo que decían los abuelos en el pueblo.
Ya no se usa.


----------



## elparlanchin

Moritzchen said:


> Sin pecado concebid*o.* Se refiere a Jesús.



Disculpe caballero, se refiere a la Virgen.
Sin pecado concebida, el dogma de la Inmaculada Concepción.


----------



## Circunflejo

Pinti said:


> Y qué os parece como equivalente "Ave María Purísima" al saludar?
> Mi tio-abuelo lo usaba como saludo, con un tono de humor. Además, el saludo requiere una contestación tipo: "Sin Pecado Concebida".


Lo cristianos más militantes podrían sentirse ofendidos si se usa humorísticamente y quienes están en contra de los cristianos podrían tomarte por cristiano extremadamente militante...


elparlanchin said:


> Sin pecado concebida, el dogma de la Inmaculada Concepción.


 Sin embargo, he de decir, en descargo del caballero, que más de uno yerra en la respuesta a la jaculatoria y dice concebido en vez de concebida.


----------



## joseluisblanco

"Ave María purísima" + "sin pecado concebida" pertenece más a otra época del español y de los usos y costumbres, que a una cuestión religiosa.
Hoy en día ningún cristiano, ni párroco ni obispo ni papa usa esa frase precisamente porque sugeriría una extravagancia.
En general será entendida con un sentido humorístico (un gesto florido), a no ser que uno se quede desafiando con la mirada a su interlocutor para debatir cuestiones de fe.
Lo mismo que _adiós_, no es para debatir sobre Dios.
Adiós


----------



## Circunflejo

joseluisblanco said:


> Hoy en día ningún cristiano, ni párroco ni obispo ni papa usa esa frase precisamente porque sugeriría una extravagancia.


Pues yo se la he oído en la última década a un cura de un pueblo grande saludando a unas monjas en un convento y las monjas respondieron no solo con seriedad sino hasta con solemnidad.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Claro que sí, hay más cosas bajo el cielo que las que sueña mi filosofía. No lo dudo.
Es cierto: en un círculo religioso conserva su vigencia. Yo pensaba más en ámbitos mundanos.


----------



## Ballenero

Otra opción (por si algún día, alguien necesita un saludo pintoresco):
_¡Dichosos los ojos que te ven esta mañana!_


----------



## Circunflejo

joseluisblanco said:


> Yo pensaba más en ámbitos mundanos.


Ahí te puedes encontrar al Ned Flanders de turno...


----------



## joseluisblanco

Circunflejo said:


> Ahí te puedes encontrar al Ned Flanders de turno...


Sí, sí, por cierto.
Por lo que veo esa modalidad tiene un poco más de vigencia en la España de hoy. En Argentina está más asociada a tradiciones gauchescas, decimonónicas. También al comienzo del sigo XX. Más o menos hasta que se empezó a tocar el timbre para llamar.


----------



## Circunflejo

joseluisblanco said:


> Por lo que veo esa modalidad tiene un poco más de vigencia en la España de hoy.


La vigencia en España es mínima. Puede que hasta calificarla de mínima sea excesivo. Sin embargo, aún no ha pasado del todo a la historia.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Ballenero said:


> Otra opción (por si algún día, alguien necesita un saludo pintoresco):
> _¡Dichosos los ojos que te ven esta mañana!_


Me gusta esta


----------

